# Izzy day 145 *kidded-day 147*



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Izzy will be a 2nd freshener,due 3/19. I smelled her poll and it had a slight smell but not sure if that's just wet goat  What do you think? Hoping for at least one doeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 136*

She has a nice udder starting there... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 136*

Does look like one and I hope it's the :kidred: you want.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Izzy day 140*

Here she is on day 140  I heard somewhere that Lamanchas tend to kid a couple days early,is that true? I was just curious,because I planned on putting her in her own stall around day 145


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 140*

her udder looks good ...as for kidding a couple of days earlier...hmmm...I think they are the same as any other goat... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 140*

Cant waite to see her baby/babies. She looks like a single but who knows could surprise you with two. Good luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Izzy day 140*

I think she'll surprise you with twins...and hopefully it's the girls you want.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Izzy day 140*

At day 145, the countdown begins  I can't wait,but she doesn't seem ready yet,I hope she doesn't have them until next weekend when I'm off


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 145*

i'd say you've got another 3-4 days


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Izzy day 145*

Hopefully,I'm off wednesday and the weekend


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Izzy day 145*

Yeah, I agree that she'll probably hold off until about day 150...but you never know for sure, of course. She's looking good!


----------

